# Looking for Lease for 2-4 hunters



## stealthman52 (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking for a place in South zone,preferably something the owner/farmer controls,could be 40 acres to several 100.Also do not need any members that hunt every day or have private stands.Pin in Pin Out or contact owner before entering,respecting there land is firstmost.


----------



## joedublin (Apr 22, 2012)

stealth....I've been leasing the same 516 acres in SW Grady County for the past 13 years...$825 dues for deer and turkeys....pin in/out QDM club with NO reserved stands or areas!Only 10 members allowed...might have a  spot or two open this year for the right guys.Just signed a new 3 year lease.


----------



## HHammock (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 1600 acre club in Houston co and are looking for a few members. We use a pin and pin out system. No private stands, all stands are open. If you would like to look at it let me know


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------

